# Hospice Respite care



## dwobig (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi to all.  

I have a hospice pt who was admitted to the hospital for respite care by one of our physicians on the 5th of the month, and then passed away on the 8th.  Dr used a short form H&P, and dictated a death summery. 

Should I use the hospital admit and discharge codes for the situation. 

Thank you.


----------



## srburk (Mar 13, 2008)

We treat a respite patient as a commercial insurance patient would be treated and bill the Hospice.  So you would be accurate in billing as you would anyone else.


----------

